# Shout Out to TBW Mamas!



## Colleen2 (Jul 5, 2006)

Hey Mamas! A shout out to say hello while we all are displace today














\

I knew if I came here, I'd find some of you lurking on Motherings Boards!!!


----------



## huggerwocky (Jun 21, 2004)

I need someone to help with the vatanai sizing!


----------



## Colleen2 (Jul 5, 2006)

They run REALLLLY long, since they have very dramatic tapering at the ends. At least my Whales does. I can almost squeak a FWCC with a 2.7mm ( I ridiculously small BTW) when I normally need a 3.7m.

What size/length do you normally use? What carries would you like to do? And whats your height/build?


----------



## LittleBrownDog (Jan 3, 2005)

Hiya!!!! I love MDC and all... but COME BACK TBW!!!!!!!!!!

<<<Shaking and quivering, going through withdrawal>>>


----------



## huggerwocky (Jun 21, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Colleen2* 
They run REALLLLY long, since they have very dramatic tapering at the ends. At least my Whales does. I can almost squeak a FWCC with a 2.7mm ( I ridiculously small BTW) when I normally need a 3.7m.

What size/length do you normally use? What carries would you like to do? And whats your height/build?

BWCC is my favorite, I use a size 6 indio for that and it leaves maybe 20 cm tail. Size 7 is WAY too long.

I'm a size 12 and 5'9 if that helps


----------



## Colleen2 (Jul 5, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *huggerwocky* 
BWCC is my favorite, I use a size 6 indio for that and it leaves maybe 20 cm tail. Size 7 is WAY too long.

I'm a size 12 and 5'9 if that helps









I bet you could get away with a 4m...but to be safe (so that you don't come looking for me afterwards







) the 4.5m. I find it sooooooooooo crazy long on me, the 4.5m. I like alotta tail myself, but its a bit much with a 4.5, esp. when my 2.7m I could squeek a FWCC.


----------



## huggerwocky (Jun 21, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Colleen2* 
I bet you could get away with a 4m...but to be safe (so that you don't come looking for me afterwards







) the 4.5m. I find it sooooooooooo crazy long on me, the 4.5m. I like alotta tail myself, but its a bit much with a 4.5, esp. when my 2.7m I could squeek a FWCC.

And I thought I'd need 5 meters!


----------



## FelixMom (Aug 28, 2006)

Yeah, kinda going through TBW withdrawl myself... thought the upgrade would be over by now, it's almost 7pm EST

Colleen2, where'd you get the Vanatai? What colourway do you recommend? I recall SlingDad mentioning he had one.

Will have first unofficial BW demo to a local playgroup next Tuesday. Our proposed BW group name: Mamasupial Montreal. Wish me luck!


----------



## sammythecat (Mar 10, 2007)

: (going through tbw withdrawl) when will it be back??







:


----------



## Snowdrift (Oct 15, 2005)

sniff, sob. How will I get the Lilac I need if there is not TBW? How will I get the funds if I cannot sell. *sniff* *sob*

Oh, hiya y'all.


----------



## Colleen2 (Jul 5, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *huggerwocky* 
And I thought I'd need 5 meters!

A size 6 Didy is roughly 4.6m on average, so with the extra long tial, to be safe, a 4.5m Vat. But I bet it would be long!!

And Amy (Felix Mom) I got my vat off FSOT from a Canadian Mum. Do you know about the yahoo group for Canadian Sling Swapping? Go to the CMC website, www.carrymeclose.ca, for a link on the Carrier Sources webpage.

And TieDyed HELLLOOOOO mama!!

Still itchy to get into TBW. One of my major lusts was found and I was waiting to hear back whether it was mine or not







And I am missing my chatty mamas! But alas thankfully I've got a bunch on my Yahoo!

TBW was only supposed to be down for 2 hours, but its WELLLL over that now! looks like we'll be camping out here for awhile!


----------



## nugglemama (Feb 18, 2007)

You can get vitanai's from Melissa at Lemonbalmessentials.com who BTW totally rocks. Or FSOT, but they seem to go quick.


----------



## Colleen2 (Jul 5, 2006)

Hm...Amy for a colorway hm....for you I see warm rich colors like your personality. So Koira, the deep red or Kipawa the deep blue stripes.

Check out Lemon Balm Essentials, they have all the pics as Melisaa is the NA distributor of Vats., www.lemonbalmessentials.com


----------



## amyandelle (Jul 5, 2004)

Hi Everyone!!! I am sooooooo missing TBW today!!! I thought the site was only going to be down for 2 hours but it has been down ALLLLLLLLL day







: I NEED TO FEED MY ADDICTION!!!!!














:

Amy


----------



## JenJMP (Aug 8, 2005)

lol! I knew I'd find some of you mamas here!
I need my BWing fix as I nak.


----------



## nugglemama (Feb 18, 2007)

Well on the plus side I got alot of my sewing projects done. http://nuggleme.blogspot.com/


----------



## melissabel (May 23, 2005)

I'm glad I am not the only one have TBW withdrawal. I can't believe its been unavailable for almost the whole day!

Plus I have a couple of PMs to return. I hope it comes back soon


----------



## nmm2112 (Sep 6, 2003)

hi there!!! maybe this is good for my FSOT addiction!!!









I miss TBW!!!!







:


----------



## cro (Nov 2, 2006)

I want my TBW!

Thought I'd find some of you mamas here too. But I won't stay too long. Looks like a good night to get some sewing done. I've got 2 MTs in the works.


----------



## Quirky (Jun 18, 2002)

Well, I held my first NINO meeting today -- small, but it's a start! So that was my BW fix. Of course, 2 year old dd did NOT want to be used as a model for BWCC with CB -- hard to believe a year ago she would hold still to be wrapped and now she screams like I'm pulling her toenails out!







: She wanted to be down and playing with the other kids!

Oh, and I got some wholesale orders from three different companies -- never thought I'd have this many baby carriers showing up on my doorstep at once! It was fluffy mail on steroids!


----------



## cro (Nov 2, 2006)

Awesome day - NINO mtg AND fluffy mail!

Can't wait to hear more details about your mtg. My kids never want to be worn at NINO, but they fight over my back at home. Go figure. We have a couple demo dolls - one is a gorgeous Reborn, the other is one of my old baby dolls that I just filled w/ rice. Both work better than screaming toddlers. Big teddy bears also do the trick in a pinch.


----------



## Quirky (Jun 18, 2002)

I wish I had a crafty bone in my body; I'd love to make a babywearing doll! I'm going to need something better than dd to do demos. How big are your bw dolls?


----------



## LittleBrownDog (Jan 3, 2005)

I decided at my last NINO that I just can't bring DD anymore. I can't help someone with a newborn learn to wrap while chasing DD out the door







Seems like all the places we meet have those pull-handles instead of doorknobs, so as soon as my eyes aren't on her, she's GONE! It'll be nice to have a tiny newborn to wear again


----------



## LittleBrownDog (Jan 3, 2005)

Oh and I am soooooo not crafty- And I made some demo dolls! I got some 21" dolls at Toys R Us. They are held together by zip ties- so you just cut those off. I use BBs for weights. I put the BBs inside a knee-high pantyhose and just put some in the butt and a little in the head. Then use long skinny zip ties, and just put it back together! Nowhere near as fancy as a Reborn, but it does the job!


----------



## Kristine233 (Jul 15, 2003)

LMAo... I've gone more times than I can count today to only be greated with the

Quote:

Sorry, the board is unavailable at the moment due to maintenance.

We will be back real soon.
message. *sigh*


----------



## Kristine233 (Jul 15, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Quirky* 
I wish I had a crafty bone in my body; I'd love to make a babywearing doll! I'm going to need something better than dd to do demos. How big are your bw dolls?

In the business board there was have simple directions for creating a reborn doll for demoing. They really are very easy!


----------



## Colleen2 (Jul 5, 2006)

I have one PM allegedly waiting for me and I'm dying to see who its from








Kristine, ironically its hopefully regarding a BSO I've been stalking out!!!!!!!! I'm itchy to have one of my own and finally found one and BOOM down goes TBW









I was reading making weighted dolls. I wonder if I could somehow work at getting a member of our group to make one.....

Anyone wanna look at our group website in their BWing boredom? www.carrymeclose.ca, FWIW: its total no profit local org. so I think its well within posting rules to share here?

I keep checking to see if its up yet. I'm so itchy for my Onbu!!!!!!!!









Well ladies, maybe this will be the 1st night in forver I actually make it into bed before 1am!!!


----------



## LittleBrownDog (Jan 3, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kristine233* 
In the business board there was have simple directions for creating a reborn doll for demoing. They really are very easy!

Kristine, I think your directions were the ones I used to make my dolls


----------



## amyandelle (Jul 5, 2004)

I have 3 PM's waiting for me and I have stuff to list on the FSOT!!!

When when when is it going to come back up???????

Is there a biting my nails smiley?









Amy


----------



## mysummergirls (Jan 30, 2007)

If TBW was up and I needed to something else, I could will myself to stay away. But with it being down, I have to keep trying the site to see if it's up again yet.


----------



## Snowdrift (Oct 15, 2005)

So, I think I ran into a busy server message here about twenty times tonight bc of all the TBWers hanging out here. I miss TBW!!!

So, what do I do if I'm ready to sell my Jonas but he has stains?









I have no experience with de-stainifying wraps. My urpy day-care babe is costing me money here! And I'm soooo ready to move onto another rhombus or even something else. i love my Jonas, but I'm sick of blue!


----------



## Colleen2 (Jul 5, 2006)

Just disclose the stains. use dishsoap to try to scrib them out, then wash with vingear to get outthe soap residue.
Then whatever is let over jus t discose in your FSOT post.

Thats what I would do. I think Jonas lovers will overlook them if they really want him, and you can still get a good chunk of money for him


----------



## TimeToShine (Nov 18, 2005)

HI everyone!!! It's MommyKatlin!!!


----------



## Colleen2 (Jul 5, 2006)

Any of the chatty Mamas, if you're going nutty, theres always Yahoo IM, if you're not laready on my list

I.e. KAITLIN!!









PS I love how little posts I have ehre!! And i've been a member for 3 monhs more then I have on TBW


----------



## amy9798 (Jun 25, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Colleen2* 

PS I love how little posts I have ehre!! And i've been a member for 3 monhs more then I have on TBW

Me too! I've been registered here for almost 2 years and have less than 40 posts. I'm almost to 2000 at TBW. I love to read "new posts" here though- I do that everyday...

Do we expect TBW to be up by tomorrow?


----------



## ChristinaLucia (May 1, 2006)

I'm totally going through withdrawl from TBW!!


----------



## Snowdrift (Oct 15, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *amy9798* 
Me too! I've been registered here for almost 2 years and have less than 40 posts. I'm almost to 2000 at TBW. I love to read "new posts" here though- I do that everyday...

Do we expect TBW to be up by tomorrow?

Heheh, well now you all know why i'm a less frequent poster over there. <--Points to post count.


----------



## selendang (Jul 15, 2006)

tbw withdrawal here too. I keep checking in like it's my new boyfriend or something. LOL I need to scan the FSOT board!!!


----------



## Snowdrift (Oct 15, 2005)

I know! I sold a wrap, gosh darn it! I get to look at FSOT! This whole "one-out, nothing new int cuz the board is down" thing is a real drag!

I miss TBW so bad I just posted stash pics in my blog here


----------



## yamilee21 (Nov 1, 2004)

It is so weird to spend a day without being able to see if any deals are available on FSOT... not that I need any more carriers,







.


----------



## Seena (Oct 22, 2006)

You guys are hilarious...I just read this! Glad to see that Im not the only one addicted!!! LOL!


----------



## chmmr (May 27, 2005)

Darn I found this way too late!


----------



## dotnetdiva (Aug 27, 2004)

I found this too late too. I only check here in this bw forum once every few weeks, but mostly lurk in the MDC wahm forums.

Glad to see TBW back up again!


----------

